# Porter Cable router jig table mount



## Phil Swearingen (Nov 6, 2005)

I want to mount my Porter Cable model 4112 on a permanent box that will facilitate making multiple drawers. I have seen plans, one in a recent American Woodworker, but I can't find them


----------

